# If I bred, I would breed...



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Yay, all those wishes that one day you hope will come true.

If I bred, I would breed HMPK marbles.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

I would either breed HMPK marbles as well or do for DTHMPKs. I really want some blue/black/red marbles. I'm also interested in breeding black orchid CTs.


----------



## cheekysquirrel (Jan 7, 2014)

If I bred, I would breed white HMs or VTs... I know, I know, but I like VTs. I think they get a bad rap. Plus a white one would be gorgeous :-D <3


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

Marble hmpk seem to be what hot right now. I bred mine they are fun because one day they are blue the next all white.

Breeding is a boat load of work and I have to do my water changes even if I do t feel good it's a big commitment. 

My next project will be dumbo hmpk or big ears what ever you want to call them.

I have been things about going back to long fins but not sure I will.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

If not splendens, then I would probably breed wild bettas. Either imbellis or simplex. I was also looking into B. persephone.


----------



## Rana (Apr 27, 2013)

I'd go either for color mainly, or double tail VTs. Maybe get a line of really nice greens going, since it's my favorite color and there don't seem to be many great examples around.

But breeding is going to have to wait for several years, if it ever happens. Sigh.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

Golden dragons and blue/white butterflies. ((drool))


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I was supposed to get a red plakat from a breeder but he died so she's going to let me have a gold one when she breeds them. I guess I won't be getting a white one from Mo. He seems to have fallen off the face of the earth.


----------



## allendavid07 (Dec 20, 2013)

wat will i get if i spawn a male VT and a female HM?


----------



## Drache (Jan 9, 2014)

If I could, I would breed HMPK Dragons- I love them!


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

+1 Drache!

I love dragons, especially HMPKs!


@allendavid07

The VT gene will override the HM gene. VT is more dominant. 

Most likely you will get mostly VTs with some deltas, but they might be poorly formed.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

More likely to be roundtails than deltas, Kiara, because the 2 rays are dominant. 

I do breed... But right now if I could breed anything else it would be super black hmpk, and different wild species like persephone, minniopinna, apiapi, simplex, mahachaiensis, etc.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

True, but I was mainly saying deltas because that's what I was reading from multiple sources.


----------



## missavgp (Apr 17, 2013)

Mustard gas halfmoons. I think they are beautiful, but I'm having a hard time finding them in Ottawa and I haven't decided if I'm ready to spend the money on transshipping


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would breed golds or coppers. I have two coppers right now and I'm going to get a gold from a breeder in the future.


----------



## DBanana (Nov 20, 2013)

dramaqueen said:


> I'm going to get a gold from a breeder in the future.


RIVAL


----------



## PetMania (Mar 28, 2013)

If I bred, I would breed HMPKDSs and salamander butterfly HMPKEEs
Forgot to add Opague CTHMs, HMPKDTs, and fancy koi HMPKs. HMPKs are my favorite =)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like plakats and halfmoons. I had 3 plakats that I had to give up before moving.


----------

